# How soon to take a baby camping.



## Yankee in GA (Jan 27, 2013)

My wife and I have a one month old son.  We are already debating as to when we can start taking him camping.  I of course argue the sooner the better but I'd wait till winter was over.  I'm thinking he would be ready for our annual Memorial Day weekend campout but I'd like to hear some opinions on the matter......


----------



## riprap (Jan 27, 2013)

We have a three week old, and I'm going to be pushing for March. I have a pretty new 5th wheel so it's pretty much like being at home.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 27, 2013)

I would consider other campers who may not enjoy being awakened by a crying baby late at night.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 27, 2013)

There will be more of a problem for you and your camping neighbors than for the baby.  Babies did just fine in primitive conditions for eons.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2013)

We started taking our son camping when he was probably less than a month old. He's almost 18 now and still loves to camp.


----------



## riprap (Jan 27, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> I would consider other campers who may not enjoy being awakened by a crying baby late at night.



I guess it depends on what you have. A tent is not much of a muzzle but a pop up or trailer should be fine. I have never been kept awake by crying babies, but people drinking by the fire and talking to the wee hours of the morning have.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 27, 2013)

I took my wife and baby girl whenb she was 2 months old. It was a primitive area even though we had a camper. It was a great trip and my wife enjoyed it tendous time. My Aunt and Uncle were there and help with the baby to give my wife some free time and it was a trip to hevan for all of us. They enjoyed the baby and we enjoyed a little R&R from the pregnancy and labor. 

NEVER TO EARLY !!!!


----------



## Yankee in GA (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys.  We are currently tent campers and I would like to stay that way although my wife would prefer some kind of camper or cabin rental.  I say why not start early enough so it's second nature to the boy?  I do plan on getting a tent big enough to hold a pack'n play to provide a shady screened in area and I already have a luggable loo that I keep in a pop up blind so the misses doesn't have to walk far to pee.  I think once we get out and all setup, she will see that it's not too hard.  I'm not worried about the baby crying because I wouldn't camp in an area where it was that quiet.  We usually camp at the corp campgrounds around Allatoona.  Close to home and there's decent space between the campsites.


----------



## cheeber (Jan 28, 2013)

If you like to hike and have a "baby pack", you may want to check this place out (http://hike-inn.com/).  Beautiful area where you can get away, but still have many of the comforts of home.  All you need to bring is cloths, a little water for the hike, camera, and toiletries.  If you plan to go in peak season, reservations are _*hard*_to come by, so plan accordingly.  We took ours when she was about 1 year old and it was a great trip.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> We started taking our son camping when he was probably less than a month old. He's almost 18 now and still loves to camp.



X 2 with a daughter , we also threw her on a blanket in the canoe at 3 months for a lil fishin' on the Hooch ...


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 28, 2013)

The key is not "when can I take this one" but "how many do you have"!

If that's your only baby, then sure...take him camping.  If you've got 2 or 3 other kids under five....you'd be better off just going ahead and setting yourself down in the 9th circle of hades.

We took a 12 month old with her 4 year old sister and 3 year old brother.  It was a very tiring trip.  We had lots of fun.  Fun for them...exhaustion for us.  Good times for all.


----------



## Canyon (Jan 30, 2013)

Sooner the better.  As long as temps are reasonable, get that munchkin in the woods.  I have a 5 month old lil girl that will be spending quite a few nights in a tent this spring.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Feb 5, 2013)

There's old black & white pic's of me somewhere, showing me in a crib in the woods with my parents camping starting when I was a month old. They said I was always the best when I was in the outdoors  -funny, in my 50's now and always the best when I am in the outdoors still!


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 4, 2013)

Yankee, you can compromise with your wife and get a pop-up camper. It's the best of both worlds. It's sorta like tent camping, but you're up off the ground (many wives like that). Some of them even come with a loo.


----------



## BANDT (Apr 4, 2013)

dont see why you cant take a baby camping

my oldest was born in december, and we made our annual spring break fishing trip to Florida many years ago. she was 4 months old, on the boat catchiong trout and mackeral  ..now 13 and loves fishing.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Apr 9, 2013)

We're going to try an overnight campout over the summer.  My son will be six months old by then.  I think pop ups are cool but my vehicle (Jeep Patriot) can only tow 1000 lbs. so our options are limited.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 9, 2013)

My wife was convinced tent camping would be ok if we had a Porta-potty and electricity. The electricity was mainly needed for the hair dryer. It finally got to the point that I quit taking all my white gas stuff and used electric lights, skillets, crockpots, fans, televisions, radios, lamps, and even an electric portable grill. I did like having a fan. I've seen people put a window A/C on a lounge chair blowing into a tent but we never went that extreme.
I still went canoe camping and backpacking with my daughter, brother, and dad. We put my four year old daughter in a canoe for the first time and she freaked out so we started her sister at an earlier age and it never bothered her. Her problem was bugs, even gnats freaked her out.


----------



## supernube (Apr 16, 2013)

I started mine at three and five, but probably could have started a lot earlier.  Just remember the s'mores.  I've camped all over Georgia with the kids, taken them fishing, hiking, panning for gold and gems, tubing, and assorted other outdoor activities.  Whenever I ask them what their favorite part of camping is the answer is always eating s'mores.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 18, 2013)

supernube said:


> I started mine at three and five, but probably could have started a lot earlier.  Just remember the s'mores.  I've camped all over Georgia with the kids, taken them fishing, hiking, panning for gold and gems, tubing, and assorted other outdoor activities.  Whenever I ask them what their favorite part of camping is the answer is always eating s'mores.



My two girls loved camping. We went  all over the place including some caves and the real gem mines around Franklin. I grew up camping myself. I still like to camping. From a tent, backpacking, canoe, or camper. It's all fun to me. 
One time we went tubing and put my cousin's toddler in a tube. We tied a round cooking grill to the bottom of the tube. The toddler was wearing a life jacket and slept most of the way.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 18, 2013)

Personally, Id wait till they were either sleeping through the night, or able to sit up on their own.

We took both ours under 6 months and just put them in a old pack and play


----------



## K80Shooter (Apr 18, 2013)

Personally I don't see a problem taking them as soon as "you" are able to take care of his/her needs.


----------



## Ballplayer (Apr 19, 2013)

Native Americans did it all the time, for years.


----------



## Corey (May 16, 2013)

My son is 15 months and he will be going on his 4th camping trip Memorial Day


----------



## sparky (May 16, 2013)

take em camping as soon as possible,a lot of babies are made on camping trips !


----------



## Yankee in GA (Sep 30, 2013)

Well after a busy summer and plenty of crappy weather, my wife and I finally had to chance to take our little boy camping this past weekend.  He's 9 months now and he had a great time.  We just did an overnight up at Allatoona Landing and it was so great to see him enjoying the outdoors.  He slept through the night in our new tent even with the trains rolling through.  Heck, he even took a couple naps during the day which is rare for him.  I was thrilled just to have him sitting on a blanket, watching the ducks swim by and really enjoying himself.  My wife and I are totally looking forward to future family campouts.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 30, 2013)

You've still got some great camping weather coming-up. Me? I'm heading for Florida. :-D


----------



## scottpriest (Oct 22, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> we also threw her on a blanket in the canoe at 3 months for a lil fishin' on the Hooch ...


^ that's awesome!!!


----------

